# DFW TRAINing ride V3- May 9th, 2009



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Check this thread for details but the 3rd annual training ride will be May 9th.... 

We are riding from Fort Worth to Dallas this year

For those not familiar the training ride was born out of the desire to get Dallas and Fort Worth riders together..

The Dallas area riders will board the Trinity Railway Express and take the train to Fort Worth. As a group we will all ride to Dallas on a carefully chosen route... The Fort Worth riders will then take the train home..

It's a great time.....


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Bummer! I'm attending my cousin's graduation from TCU that day. I should have my Bare Knuckle project done by then too. I'll stay posted should the date possibly change. I'll plug this ride for those who are thinking about it. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Some of us come across the river to ride it too! Hopefully, there won't be as much "drama" as last year.

I asking for that weekend off, tomorrow.:thumbsup: 

Complication; that's mother's day weekend. I doubt the spousal unit will want a weekend away from the boyz on that weekend and I doubt she will want to bring them along while I go on a ride.  

Flyn G


----------



## David Cheakas (Jan 28, 2008)

Let me know if you want to stop again on this ride. We can do another rest stop with fruit, water, sports drinks, and first aid.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm for it!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Cool..... I'm in for this as well... glad I finally checked the forum...


----------



## JohnK (May 19, 2006)

*is there a*

basic route that has been established? I would like to ride this year and I am almost positive that I can make it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yeah..The FTW section is same as the first year...I'll get the map together but here is the route...We leave downtown Fort Worth and take 4th street to Randal Mill, cut up to Highway 10 at Handley Ederville.. Take Highway 10 east to Euless Main and cut over to Airfield Dr...Airfield North/East ot Royal...Royal to Los Colinas and Innergel takes over with the Dallas portion...

I ride this all the time and it's very safe


----------



## JohnK (May 19, 2006)

*I'm there -*

Hopefully I can keep up


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Posted this in the local fixed gear forum so some of my buddies are interested. I won't say if I'm going or not cause every year something has come up but there is some interest from the fort worth fixed crowd to join if that's cool?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a good route.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Alx said:


> Posted this in the local fixed gear forum so some of my buddies are interested. I won't say if I'm going or not cause every year something has come up but there is some interest from the fort worth fixed crowd to join if that's cool?



of course it's fine......the more the merrier


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome, is there a specific meeting time and is it at the ITC station again?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Alx said:


> Awesome, is there a specific meeting time and is it at the ITC station again?


Yeah, it will be at the ITC....I have to check the train arrival time from Dallas but I believe it's 9:15-9:30....


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yeah, it will be at the ITC....I have to check the train arrival time from Dallas but I believe it's 9:15-9:30....


So.... anyone from Dallas catching the train that would want to meet around the WRL area and ride down to union staion?? (I guess most Dallas riders will leave from union station?) Also I've never ridden the TRE... is there anything extra I should know about taking a bike? sorry for the train questions... I can't believe I've never ridden the TRE!! 

I looked at the schedule and it looks like a train leaves union station at 8:40 and arrives in Ft. Worth at 9:42.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> So.... anyone from Dallas catching the train that would want to meet around the WRL area and ride down to union staion?? (I guess most Dallas riders will leave from union station?) Also I've never ridden the TRE... is there anything extra I should know about taking a bike? sorry for the train questions... I can't believe I've never ridden the TRE!!
> 
> I looked at the schedule and it looks like a train leaves union station at 8:40 and arrives in Ft. Worth at 9:42.


I'm in for meeting at WRL and riding downtown. My route to work (downtown) is a piece of cake and takes about 45 minutes to get to Union Station from the lake if you are going easy. If we met and rolled out at 730am at say TeePee Hill, we'd be there in plenty of time to spare to make the train at 840am. 

You don't need anything extra for the train and your bike Just buy a premium day pass, load up and you're good to go.

I'll work up the Dallas portion of the route in the next few days and get a link posted. It's pretty straightfoward and is basically the same thing we did last year in reverse. 

Has someone PM'd the DFW folks to let them know? Culdeus, ChrisH, Nonsleepingjon, etc.?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

What is the approximate distance on the ride?

I'll be in Dallas for a baby shower on the 9th. If I can finish the ride early enough, I could do both!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Y'all have fun now y'hear!

Flyn G


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Loraura said:


> What is the approximate distance on the ride?
> 
> I'll be in Dallas for a baby shower on the 9th. If I can finish the ride early enough, I could do both!


It usually takes up about 4 hrs not including the train ride.... Where and when is the shower?

We should end at the train station in Dallas around 1:30 to 2:00


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'll let Chris know


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe next year I'll make the drive up there.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> I'm in for meeting at WRL and riding downtown. My route to work (downtown) is a piece of cake and takes about 45 minutes to get to Union Station from the lake if you are going easy. If we met and rolled out at 730am at say TeePee Hill, we'd be there in plenty of time to spare to make the train at 840am.
> 
> You don't need anything extra for the train and your bike Just buy a premium day pass, load up and you're good to go.
> 
> ...


Cool.... I can meet at TP hill at 7:30... This sounds fun, just hope no one falls in any cement this year, like I read about!!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Baby shower at 5 PM, and I'm good enough friends with the host to take a shower and change at her house (Plano). Hmmm...


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Loraura said:


> Baby shower at 5 PM, and I'm good enough friends with the host to take a shower and change at her house (Plano). Hmmm...


Depending on where her house is, you could probably use dart rail to and from the TRE- union station departure/finish spot.... a thought?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Loraura said:


> Baby shower at 5 PM, and I'm good enough friends with the host to take a shower and change at her house (Plano). Hmmm...



you'll have no problem making it if you meet up with the Dallas folks and take the train to Fort Worth.....The ride is approx 50 miles long at an easy pace...This ride is great time....Please join us....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Cool.... I can meet at TP hill at 7:30... This sounds fun, just hope no one falls in any cement this year, like I read about!!


Excellent! It's official, all Dallas folks should be ready to roll from TP Hill at 730am. Or meet at Union Station. TP Hill is the same place we had the Vintage Bike picnic last fall. 

I just rode the route into work this morning. No fresh cement anywhere to be seen. Hopefully we got all the cement, crashes and vehicle break ins out of our system last year. Ugh.

This year we need to be prepared to pick up the pace a bit. I'd also be prepped for some light rollers. Nothing horrible, but not totally flat either.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dallas portion of the route HERE.

This will get us from the Mustangs in Las Colinas to downtown Dallas via Bachman Lake, Highland Park and the Katy Trail. It will also allow us a nice pitstop at Dave Cheakas shop before the final section into downtown Dallas.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

innergel said:


> Dallas portion of the route HERE.
> 
> This will get us from the Mustangs in Las Colinas to downtown Dallas via Bachman Lake, Highland Park and the Katy Trail. It will also allow us a nice pitstop at Dave Cheakas shop before the final section into downtown Dallas.


Someone want to help a google map challenged person?

1. Leave ITC center and go north on Jones street
2. Turn right in east 3rd street
3. 3rd becomes 4th. East on 4th. 4th becomes 1st( i'm not making this up)
4. East on 1st and merge onto Randall Mill rd
5. East on Randall Mill to Hadley Ederville
6. North on Hadley Ederville to Baker Blvd( 183 and 10)
7. East on Baker/ West Hurst Blvd/West Euless Blvd
8. Left on Euless Main, North on Euless Main
9. turn right on Midway..East on Midway to 360 service road
10. 360 service north to Midcities. Turn right on Midcites
11. Midcities east to Airfield dr.
12. W Airfield Dr North and than east to Freeport Pkwy
13. North on Freeport to Royal
14. Royal east to Los Colinas Blvd
15 Right on Los Colinas to N O'Conner- Mustangs


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

So if I'm at the Fort Worth train station at 8:30- 9 am I'm OK, right?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

David Loving said:


> So if I'm at the Fort Worth train station at 8:30- 9 am I'm OK, right?


 no problem....I'll meet you there


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> Dallas portion of the route HERE.
> 
> This will get us from the Mustangs in Las Colinas to downtown Dallas via Bachman Lake, Highland Park and the Katy Trail. It will also allow us a nice pitstop at Dave Cheakas shop before the final section into downtown Dallas.


Cool!! And with the stop at Dave Cheakas..... I've decided to ride the Ciocc!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Cool!! And with the stop at Dave Cheakas..... I've decided to ride the Ciocc!!


Hey Innergel, have you gotten with David? I haven't....It might surprise him when a bunch of cyclists show up at his door  

I'll call him and let him know


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Hey Innergel, have you gotten with David? I haven't....It might surprise him when a bunch of cyclists show up at his door
> 
> I'll call him and let him know



The rest stop at Southwest Frame Works is confirmed...David will be ready for us.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> The rest stop at Southwest Frame Works is confirmed...David will be ready for us.....


Rumor has it there is going to be a big bright ball in the sky on Saturday....for those of you in the metroplex that haven't seen it in a while, its called the sun:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Rumor has it there is going to be a big bright ball in the sky on Saturday....for those of you in the metroplex that haven't seen it in a while, its called the sun:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



The Sun...... I hope!!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

How many do we have? I've got two more rolling from my house with me. We'll be at TeePee Hill at 730am to meet up with Pedalruns and her Ciocc. That makes at least four from Dallas.

Anyone heard from Loraura? She can meet us at Union Station or WRL or heck, even my house. I'm easy.

Dave, how many from Ft Worth? Looks like 5-6 depending on how many fixed gear guys turn up. The more the merrier.

Bring your cameras folks. It's gonna be a fun day.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fort Worth riders plan on meeting at 9:30 at the ITC on Jones street.....

The train arrives at 9:42 and we should be on our way riding to Dallas no later than 10:00

The weather is supposed to be great.....

Please join us


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm jealous. Have a great time everyone! I hope to join the ride in the fall if it happens.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Someone want to help a google map challenged person?
> 
> 1. Leave ITC center and go north on Jones street
> 2. Turn right in east 3rd street
> ...



Just wanted to see where you N. Texans ride, try this:
http://tinyurl.com/c8mzmd


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

excellent...thanks much


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JeffN said:


> I'm jealous. Have a great time everyone! I hope to join the ride in the fall if it happens.


We're gonna miss you Jeff! I was big time looking forward to seeing the Bareknuckle up and rolling. And you are an inaugural member of the Train Ride too. 

We definitely need to do a fall ride this year. I'll do my best to work it into my hunting schedule :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

From the Fort Worth side, I've gotten commitments from 6...a couple more maybes


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, I can't work out the logistics of kid sitting to let me get there from Austin that early in the morning. To complicate matters, Friday is my birthday and Saturday is my husband's birthday. Just too much going on.

=(

Next time!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> We'll be at TeePee Hill at 730am to meet up with Pedalruns and her Ciocc. .


Thanks!!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Griffin2020 (May 8, 2009)

I am hoping to come from Arlington, ride the TRE from the Centrepoint station to attempt the ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

excellent....welcome


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

We might make a very slight route change around DFW airport...I just drove the northern end and it's all torn up with road construction... We will probably take the Airfield Dr southern route and than head up Story Ln to Los Colinas.. If anything, it will be slightly shorter and we won't have to deal with the road construction....

I've ridden it many times and it's safe...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

It's on for tomorrow! I'm excited. So is my oh-so-sweet MX Leader! PR, see you at 730am. 

I have alerted the local Advocate Magazine (Lake Highlands & Lakewood editions) staff to the ride. There may be an interview request for some of the participants if they like the story (this means you Dave Hickey). They are constantly doing running stories and I've been pestering them for more cycling coverage. They said "send over any story ideas and we'll look at them." So I gave them this. 

More to come.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

innergel said:


> It's on for tomorrow! I'm excited. So is my oh-so-sweet MX Leader! PR, see you at 730am.
> 
> I have alerted the local Advocate Magazine (Lake Highlands & Lakewood editions) staff to the ride. There may be an interview request for some of the participants if they like the story (this means you Dave Hickey). They are constantly doing running stories and I've been pestering them for more cycling coverage. They said "send over any story ideas and we'll look at them." So I gave them this.
> 
> More to come.


Wow... that sounds great..... We picked the right day for the TRE........ Tomorrow is National Train Day!! 

http://www.nationaltrainday.com/2009/


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

pedalruns said:


> Wow... that sounds great..... We picked the right day for the TRE........ Tomorrow is National Train Day!!
> 
> http://www.nationaltrainday.com/2009/



National Train Day?! Sweet! It just keeps getting better. 

I just recruited another rider. A guy from work will be meeting us at TP Hill. That makes at least 5 from Dallas :thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I will have to pass. I'm on an antibiotic that can't allow exposure to the sun, for gosh sakes. I should have waited. See y'all next time!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

David Loving said:


> I will have to pass. I'm on an antibiotic that can't allow exposure to the sun, for gosh sakes. I should have waited. See y'all next time!



Just wear a turtle neck and some corduroy's and come on. Or we'll get Dave Hickey to ride next to you holding an umbrella over you.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe I can find a sedan chair!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ride report here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=172174


----------

